# Herman Bavinck



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2005)

Herman Bavinck, Dutch Reformed theologian, was born on December 13, 1854 and died in 1921. He was a contemporary of Abraham Kuyper and succeeded him as Professor of Theology at the Free University in Amsterdam. Kuyper gave the Stone Lectures at Princeton University in 1898 and Bavinck did so in 1908. Bavinck wrote several major influential works and left a great legacy for 20th century Calvinism.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 14, 2005)

I love the _Doctrine of God_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## CDM (Dec 12, 2006)

turmeric said:


> I love the _Doctrine of God_.


----------

